# Sparkly wiggly mold?



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

So my build is pretty new only a month old. I had a big bloom of this mold that looked like cobbwebs. I added springs and its pretty under control. 

I found some stuff in a more shaded part of the viv that looks like nearly microscopic filiments of fiberglass that sort of wiggle around and shimmer in the light because of its movement. 

They are maybe a mm long but thinner than a hair. 

I don't have a picture atm but its going to be hard to get one. I might try a video to get the shimmer?

Any idea what this is? Could it be bad, I'm getting my frogs tomorrow.

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> So my build is pretty new only a month old. I had a big bloom of this mold that looked like cobbwebs. I added springs and its pretty under control.


That is most likely cobweb mold, pretty harmless as far as I know. The other mold I am not sure about. Pictures would help. The springs should take care of ti though.


----------

